# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  هدوء عاصف و 14000 زهرة في حديقة الحصن

## دموع الغصون

السلام عليكم ورحمة  الله وبركاته 
مساؤكم / صباحكم 
معطر بشذى حروفكم 
وبعبير عباراتكم  
ورحيق كلماتكم 
و أريج أفكاركم 
ورقي أخلاقكم  
أعضاء منتديات  الحصن  تستمر أسطورة الإبداع في هذا  الصرح  فهنا نريد أن نقتطف من  حدائق الحصن بعض أزهار الأرواح لنجمع منها أجملها و أبهاها لتليق بهذا الإحتفالية  العطرة بأريج الإبداع و بعبير التميز و برحيق الكلمات و عبق  الحروف  عضو سطعت شمس تميزه  وأنارت الدروب أمام الجميع من خلال مواضيعه المشرقة لنحلق فوقها ونستمد منها  المعرفة والفائدة  بكل ركن من أركان حصننا كان له بصمة واضحة وتميز ملحوظ ..  فمشاركاته منارة علم  
تألق . . . فـ تميز . . .فـ أبداع  . . . عطاء لا حدود له 
نأخذ من حقل الحصن زهره يفوح شذاها هنا وهناك وتترك  أريجها على متصفح الجميع لا يعرف الكلل والملل لحضوره سحر وسمو خاص  به  وهو أعطى الكثير والكثير فكان  مشجعنا و بمواضيعه الهادفه الموجهه لنا
 نحتفل اليوم بألفية مختلفة  صنعها صاحب الروح الطيبة وشخصية لها حضور جميل رائع قاد نفسه إلى سلم الوصول  والتفوق و القمة ************************* *هدوء  عاصف*  ************************* ** نبارك لك ألفيتك  
ألفية ليست كأي ألفية جاءت بتميز ملحوظ وبمشاركات قيمة 
ألفية أنعشت بها  الأرواح و الحروف و رويت الكلمات بسمو فكرك و أنرت المواضيع بعظيم مشاركاتك 
و  أعطيت للأقسام رونق مميز من خلال مواضيعك الهادفة التي تحمل رسالة سامية 
قلمك  قلم نير .. قلم تألق في آفاق الإبداع وأنفرد بإسلوبه و أثرى صفحات هذا المنتدى  بمواضيعك القيمة وعزفك المنفرد على أوتار الكلمات   عندما يكون  الحديث عن *هدوء  عاصف* حتما ً سيطول ومهما طال الحديث لن يصل للحدود التي  تصفكَ 
فعطائك َ وتميزكَ تجاوز حد الوصف

 هذا المتصفح لي ولكم و أترك الكلمات  تعزف على أوتار أقلامكم  لنشكل عقد من  الشكر والتقدير و الثناء والمباركة لهذا الأسم اللامع في سماء هذا الصرح

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

فالكلام عن هدوء عاصف لا ينتهي ابداً .. فإبداعه بلا حدود ..
وتميزه يساوي قمم في المعرفه والاخلاق ..

انسان تتحير القلوب في وصفه.. حضوره رائع ونشاطه اروع ..
لمفرداته رونق يميزها عن غيره ..

اسمه عرف البساطه والتميز صعد بنفسه على سلم التميز والمجد .. 

هنا اقف احتراما وتقديرا لشخصه .. فهو الاخ الحنون الذي ساعدنا في كثيرٍ من اللحظات ..

فتميزه انتشر في جنبات حصننا الغالي .. 

اخي هدوء عاصف ..

اتمنى لك مزيداً من الابداع والتميز ..

----------


## rand yanal

*أخي هدوء .. أنا من الاعضاء الذين لم يكن لهم تواجد ملحوظ  بشكل كبير مثل أختي الوسادة ,, العقيق الاحمر,, دموع الغصون ,, أميرة قوس النصر ( أقصد أنني لم أعرفك بالقدر الذي عرفوك فيه) لكنني كنت أرى التميز في ردودك ,,,في أفكارك ,, في عطائك ,, وسمو فكرك ,, ونظرتك للمواضيع من زاوية مختلفة لم يسبق ان رأيت مثلها..*
*عقلك نير قلبك معطاء ,, تقدر الامور بكل بساطة .. وكما ذكرت أختي دموع الغصون مشكورة : 
*
*عندما يكون الحديث عن هدوء عاصف حتما ً سيطول ومهما طال الحديث لن يصل للحدود التي تصفكَ 
 فعطائك َ وتميزكَ تجاوز حد الوصف
*
*أخي هدوء جزاك الله ألف خير,, وووفق الله لما تريد ,, وأدامك لهذا البيت الغالي على قلوبنا جميعا .. 
*

*مني أنا أختك  رنـــد ينــال :-*

*أتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك ,, دمت لنا أخاً عزيزاً ..*

----------


## المجهول

*يعجز لساني عن قول الكلمات .. لكن هدوء عاصف هو  أخ عزيز غالي على قلبي هو وأمه التي أحببتها واعتبرتها مثل أمي ولم تراها عيناي مطلقا .. ولكن لايتوقف الدعاء لهما ولغيرهم .. وإن لم أراها في الحياة فيكفيني أن أراها في جنة الفردوس الأعلى بصحبة الحبيب المصطفى سأرى كل إنسان غالي علي لم تره عيناي .. وذلك بإذن الله تعالى





سلمت أناملك  أختي الكريمة دموع الغصون
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

:SnipeR (101):   صديقة  

مشكورة على روعة هذه الحروف 
كلمات رائعة بحق الرائع هدوء 
كم أسعدني مروركِ وتهنئتكِ 
لكِ ولروحكِ عبق الزهور

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *أخي هدوء .. أنا من الاعضاء الذين لم يكن لهم تواجد ملحوظ  بشكل كبير مثل أختي الوسادة ,, العقيق الاحمر,, دموع الغصون ,, أميرة قوس النصر ( أقصد أنني لم أعرفك بالقدر الذي عرفوك فيه) لكنني كنت أرى التميز في ردودك ,,,في أفكارك ,, في عطائك ,, وسمو فكرك ,, ونظرتك للمواضيع من زاوية مختلفة لم يسبق ان رأيت مثلها..*
> *عقلك نير قلبك معطاء ,, تقدر الامور بكل بساطة .. وكما ذكرت أختي دموع الغصون مشكورة : 
> *
> *عندما يكون الحديث عن هدوء عاصف حتما ً سيطول ومهما طال الحديث لن يصل للحدود التي تصفكَ 
>  فعطائك َ وتميزكَ تجاوز حد الوصف
> *
> *أخي هدوء جزاك الله ألف خير,, وووفق الله لما تريد ,, وأدامك لهذا البيت الغالي على قلوبنا جميعا .. 
> *
> 
> ...



رند 

مشكورة على المرور العطر وعلى كلماتك الرائعة بحق هدوء عاصف
كم راقت لي تهنئتكِ العطرة و كم راق لي تحليق روحكِ هنا 
باقات من الجوري لروحكِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *يعجز لساني عن قول الكلمات .. لكن هدوء عاصف هو  أخ عزيز غالي على قلبي هو وأمه التي أحببتها واعتبرتها مثل أمي ولم تراها عيناي مطلقا .. ولكن لايتوقف الدعاء لهما ولغيرهم .. وإن لم أراها في الحياة فيكفيني أن أراها في جنة الفردوس الأعلى بصحبة الحبيب المصطفى سأرى كل إنسان غالي علي لم تره عيناي .. وذلك بإذن الله تعالى
> سلمت أناملك  أختي الكريمة دموع الغصون
> *



المجهول 
مشكور على هذه الكلمات المميزة التي تدل على جمال روحك وطيبتك و رفعة أخلاقك الله يديم المحبه والود بين الجميع 
ويحفظ هدوء لأهله ويخليله امه يارب ويخلي للجميع الغوالي 
بالفعل هدوء بانجازاته المميزة في المنتدى يستحق منا كل الشكر والتقدير 
راق لي تحليق روحك هنا 
جنائن الورد لروحك

----------


## دموع الغصون

شكر من الأعماق 
لــ 
هدوء عاصف على مجهود المميزة وعطائه اللامحدود .. 
لـ 
كل روح مرت من هنا وتركت أريج حروفها ونقاء نفوسها ..
لـ 
كل روح أكتفت بالمرور دون أن تترك عبق كلماتها ..

لكم جميعا كل الود والتقدير ..

و أتمنى للجميع المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
والمزيد من الألفيات الزاخرة بالعطاء 
وجعلها المولى شاهدة لنا لا علينا 

دموع الغصون

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> السلام عليكم ورحمة  الله وبركاته 
> مساؤكم / صباحكم 
> معطر بشذى حروفكم 
> وبعبير عباراتكم  
> ورحيق كلماتكم 
> و أريج أفكاركم 
> ورقي أخلاقكم  
> أعضاء منتديات  الحصن  تستمر أسطورة الإبداع في هذا  الصرح  فهنا نريد أن نقتطف من  حدائق الحصن بعض أزهار الأرواح لنجمع منها أجملها و أبهاها لتليق بهذا الإحتفالية  العطرة بأريج الإبداع و بعبير التميز و برحيق الكلمات و عبق  الحروف  عضو سطعت شمس تميزه  وأنارت الدروب أمام الجميع من خلال مواضيعه المشرقة لنحلق فوقها ونستمد منها  المعرفة والفائدة  بكل ركن من أركان حصننا كان له بصمة واضحة وتميز ملحوظ ..  فمشاركاته منارة علم  
> تألق . . . فـ تميز . . .فـ أبداع  . . . عطاء لا حدود له 
> ...



*مساء الخير ايتها العزيزة الرائعة المميزة "دموع الغصون" .. لكِ مني أطيب السلام ،
سلامٌ يليق بمقامكِ الرفيع ، ويليقُ بذوقكِ ، برقّتكِ ، بطيبتكِ ، ويليق برُقيّكِ ...
لستُ بصددِ شكركِ هنا وحسب .. بل هي مساحةٌ قد أُتيحت لي بحمدٍ من الله ومِنّة
لأعبّر لكِ عن عميق تقديري لكِ ولكلّ ما تقدمينه لنا وللمنتدى ، وأيضاً أودّ أن أعرب
عن عميق أسفي وأبلغكِ فائق اعتذاري لقلّة تواجدي في هذه الأيام هنا بسبب
تحضيرات زفافي المرتقب الشهر المقبل ، ولكن ورغم كل ذلك فأنا كما أعتدت ،
وكما عوّدتكم ، ابقى هنا ، ليلاً نهاراً ، سواءاً عبر الهاتف او من اي مكان ، لا أترك ساعة
تمر دون الدخول الى منتدانا الغالي وتفقّد نواحيه.
ما أودّ ايصاله اليكِ ايتها الرائعة هو احساسي بالتقصير تجاهكِ ، نعم تجاهكِ انتِ بالذات
وتجاه الكثير من الأعضاء الذين يستحقّون التقدير ، ويستحقّون أوسمة الفخرِ بهم ،
فأنتِ يا "دموع الغصون" ، وانتم يا أعضاء الحصن الكرام ، انتم منارة علمٍ تسطعُ في الأرجاء ،
لكم أسعدني ذات مرّة حين كنتُ ابحث عن قصيدةٍ للأردن الحبيب على الإنترنت لأخي
الصغير ، فما إن وضعت طلبي على محرّك البحث وإذ بمنتدى الحصن يُقدّم لي ما أرغب
ويتقدّم الملايين من المواقع .. ايضاً ذات مرةٍ هممتُ في البحث عن كتاب ، وأذهلتني
النتيجة حين تقدّم منتدانا وقدّم لي ما طلبتُ فورا متقدّماً ملايين المواقع العربية والاجنبية.

الحمدلله .. ها قد كبُر المنتدى ، بفضلكِ "دموع الغصون" ، وبفضلكم جميعاً ، وكم انا سعيد
اليوم ايضاً لإقتراب حلول عامي الثالث هنا ، فلطالما كان شهر تشرين الأول شهر الإنجازات
بالنسبة لي ، ولحسنِ حظي أنه شهر انتسابي الى هنا ، كم انا سعيد بذلك .. 

مرّت أربعة عشر ألفية ، كان الاحتفال بإحداها اليوم لأول مرة ، أصدقكم أنني لم أنتبه يوماً
لأين وصلت في تعداد مشاركاتي ، حتى انني تفاجأتُ اليوم ، كنت أظن انني لا زلتُ
في الحادية عشرة  ، يااااه كم سريعة هي الأيام .. أذكرُ حين كنتُ عضواً جديداً هنا ، انني
كنتُ اتلقى رسائل شكرٍ من الادارة ومن الاعضاء ، لا أذكر لم كنت اتلقاها ولكن ما اذكرهُ
هو انني كنتُ اشعر بالخجل الشديد ، كنتُ احدّث نفسي ، لم يفعلون ذلك؟ لا أحب ذلك !!

 .. أنا أعشقُ أن أطيل  ولكنني لن أطيل ، وأكرر لكِ شكري اختي الكريمة "دموع الغصون"
وارجو من الله أن يمنحني مناسبة لكِ أردّ بها جميلك ولطفكِ بكلماتٍ تليق بجمال روحك ..

أشكركِ ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الغاليات : صديقة بنت الشديفات ، رند ، المجهول .. لي عودة بعد صلاة التراويح ..*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لفتة حلوة منك دموع الغصون وكلامك مؤثر وتركتي انطباع طيب محمود من الناس الي بعرفها منيح كتير من وراء الشاشة ومش بس كانت بصمته بـ 14 الف نجمة هون لأ كانت البصمة بضعف 14 عـ قلوبنا ان شاء الله بضل سند النا هون  :Bl (3):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> فالكلام عن هدوء عاصف لا ينتهي ابداً .. فإبداعه بلا حدود ..
> وتميزه يساوي قمم في المعرفه والاخلاق ..
> 
> انسان تتحير القلوب في وصفه.. حضوره رائع ونشاطه اروع ..
> لمفرداته رونق يميزها عن غيره ..
> 
> اسمه عرف البساطه والتميز صعد بنفسه على سلم التميز والمجد .. 
> 
> هنا اقف احتراما وتقديرا لشخصه .. فهو الاخ الحنون الذي ساعدنا في كثيرٍ من اللحظات ..
> ...




*مسا الفل يا "صديقه" .. مسا الورد والياسمين ....
صدقيني وقفت امام كلماتك لكم دقيقة وما عرفت بشو ارد، كلامك كتير رائع وبجنن وما بتعرفي شو ترك عندي ، تسلمي يا رائعة الله يسعدك ويرضى عليكِ وان شاء الله ما ننحرم تواجدك بيناتنا .. او على الأحرى تواجدنا معك .. معك يا رقيقة 
انتي كتير مميزة ورائعة وراقية ، انا مش ببادلك الكلام بكلام مشابه لإله ، انا بعني كل حرف بكتبه هون ، والحمدلله الي نظره بالاعضاء ، ونظرة صائبة كمان ، بتشكرك على كل شيء وان شاء الله يارب عن قريب تتخرجي ونحتفل فيكِ ، وبشرفني احضر حفل تخرجك كمان 

صحيح شو اخبار براءة الشديفات؟ سلميلي عليها امانه لما تحكي معها ..

يسعد مساكِ مرة جديدة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *أخي هدوء .. أنا من الاعضاء الذين لم يكن لهم تواجد ملحوظ  بشكل كبير مثل أختي الوسادة ,, العقيق الاحمر,, دموع الغصون ,, أميرة قوس النصر ( أقصد أنني لم أعرفك بالقدر الذي عرفوك فيه) لكنني كنت أرى التميز في ردودك ,,,في أفكارك ,, في عطائك ,, وسمو فكرك ,, ونظرتك للمواضيع من زاوية مختلفة لم يسبق ان رأيت مثلها..*
> *عقلك نير قلبك معطاء ,, تقدر الامور بكل بساطة .. وكما ذكرت أختي دموع الغصون مشكورة : 
> *
> *عندما يكون الحديث عن هدوء عاصف حتما ً سيطول ومهما طال الحديث لن يصل للحدود التي تصفكَ 
>  فعطائك َ وتميزكَ تجاوز حد الوصف
> *
> *أخي هدوء جزاك الله ألف خير,, وووفق الله لما تريد ,, وأدامك لهذا البيت الغالي على قلوبنا جميعا .. 
> *
> 
> ...




*الله يسعدك يا رند، ان كان للتميز في القلم وقفة ، فسأقفها معكِ* 
*رند انا ما الي نظرة من زاوية مختلفة ، انتي اللي لما تكتبي بحسك بتكتبي في مسار آخر .,. مسار جديد ومميز ومختلف!*
*انتي مميزة رند ، وعلى فكرة كنت الاحظ تواجدك في المنتدى بدون مشاركة من فترة طويلة..*
*شكراً للقدر اللي عرفني عليكِ ، واللي جعلك تشاركينا بجواهرك..*
*رند ، انتي وصفتيني بالأخ العزيز .. وانتي والله أخت عزيزة .. شكراً الك على كل شيء . شكراً رند*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *يعجز لساني عن قول الكلمات .. لكن هدوء عاصف هو  أخ عزيز غالي على قلبي هو وأمه التي أحببتها واعتبرتها مثل أمي ولم تراها عيناي مطلقا .. ولكن لايتوقف الدعاء لهما ولغيرهم .. وإن لم أراها في الحياة فيكفيني أن أراها في جنة الفردوس الأعلى بصحبة الحبيب المصطفى سأرى كل إنسان غالي علي لم تره عيناي .. وذلك بإذن الله تعالى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سلمت أناملك  أختي الكريمة دموع الغصون
> *




*تسلمي يختي يالمجهول، الله يسعدك ويخليلك امك وكل اهلك ويحفظهم من كل سوء ياااااااااااارب..*
*بتعرفي اني لما شفت رسالتك دمّعت عيوني.. ورح افرجيها لإمي كمان بس تخلص صلاة وانا اكيد انها رح تبكي كمان ، الله يوفقك ويسعدك ولا يحرمنا منك يارب .. ديري بالك على حالك وعلى دراستك وبتمنالك التوفيق بحياتك ان شاء الله ..*

*أطيب الأمنيات بتمناها لإلك ..*

----------


## الوسادة

*انا اجيييييييت 
( احكولي شو نعمل يعني ) 



شو بدي احكي شو بدي احكي 

هدوئة  اغلى النسب و هو عوني عند الطلب 



هدوئة نور حياتي ادعو له بالخيرات 



هدوئة اغلى الناس و هو تاج فوق الراس 





فعلا هدوئة بجنن و خلص فش كلام ينحكى اي و الله انه بجنن و عزيز و غالي اغلى صديق و اخ 

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> لفتة حلوة منك دموع الغصون وكلامك مؤثر وتركتي انطباع طيب محمود من الناس الي بعرفها منيح كتير من وراء الشاشة ومش بس كانت بصمته بـ 14 الف نجمة هون لأ كانت البصمة بضعف 14 عـ قلوبنا ان شاء الله بضل سند النا هون



*ووصلت لطوق الياسمين وما ادراكم ما طوق الياسمين ....*
*يعني مش عارف بشو ارد وحياة الله .. "طوق" انتي السند .. وانتي كل هالنجوم .. رح اختصر بـ4 كلمات:*

*"ما النا غنى عنك"*

*الله لا يحرمنا منك .. ويحقق كل امنياتك يااااااااااااااااا رب ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *انا اجيييييييت 
> ( احكولي شو نعمل يعني ) 
> 
> 
> 
> شو بدي احكي شو بدي احكي 
> 
> هدوئة  اغلى النسب و هو عوني عند الطلب 
> 
> ...




*يعني لما تيجي الغالية شو بنعمل؟؟*
*العاب نارية .. نوزّع كنافة .. ندبك .. نهيّص .. ههههههههه*
*هلا بهدولة .. اي الله يسعد هالطلة* 

*طبعا ما بدي احكي عن هديل ، الكل بعرفها .. بس ما اظن بيعرفوها قدّي .. هديل بتنحط عالجرح بطيب ، هديل نوارة المنتدى واجمل زهرة فيها .. عندها قلب ما حملته بنت للآن ، ياريت كل البنات متلك يا هديل* 

*الله يسعدك هدولة ويوفقك ويخليلنا اياكِ وما ننحرم طلتك يا عسل*

----------


## الوسادة

*

عيوني رغرغوا هههههههههه الله يخليلنا اياك هدوئة*

----------


## حبيبة نايف

أخوي هدوء عند وصف أي شخص عزيز وإنجازاته أضعاف حجمه حيخونك لسانك أكيد
سامحني على قلة كلماتي وكتر غلبتي أنا مالي غير أخين بس مابلتقي معهم بقدر لقائي فيك مع إنه الحديث جدا قليل بينا بس ياأخي لمعة الألماس ظاهرة من غير تلميع
الله يباركلك بحياتك ويجعل أيامك كلها خير وبركة ويرزقك الزوجة الصالحة  والذرية البارة وآسفة على عدم التركيز لأني قاعدة بتابع هايدي مع ولادي آخر حلقة :44ebcbb04a:  متأثرة

----------


## (dodo)

ما شاءالله عليك ياهدوء والله بحسدك على محبينك الكتار فعلا انت انسان مميز ورائع بكل اشي بالردود وبالمواضيع 
وكل الّي بالمنتدى بيفرحوا بوجودك معنا ومنهم انا طبعا 
يعني صحيح كلامي الك مو كتير 
بس عنجد انت انسان مميز ورائع 
والله يخليلنا ياك على طول يارب 
تحياتي لك اخ هدوء

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يسعدك هدوء .. وصل سلامك ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

> لفتة حلوة منك دموع الغصون وكلامك مؤثر وتركتي انطباع طيب محمود من الناس الي بعرفها منيح كتير من وراء الشاشة ومش بس كانت بصمته بـ 14 الف نجمة هون لأ كانت البصمة بضعف 14 عـ قلوبنا ان شاء الله بضل سند النا هون


طوق الياسمين 
بشكرك على المرور الجميل وعلى الكلمات المميزة 
بالتأكيد مع المبدعين البصمات تتضاعف والعطاء لا يعد ولا يحصى 
أبدعتِ في هذا المرور الجميل 
تقديري لروحكِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *انا اجيييييييت 
> ( احكولي شو نعمل يعني ) 
> 
> 
> 
> شو بدي احكي شو بدي احكي 
> 
> هدوئة  اغلى النسب و هو عوني عند الطلب 
> 
> ...



الوسادة 
تهنئة رائعة ومميزة 
روح حلقت هنا وتركت أكبر الأثر في نفوسنا 
الشكر لكِ بحجم روحكِ و عطائكِ 
مودتي لكِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

> أخوي هدوء عند وصف أي شخص عزيز وإنجازاته أضعاف حجمه حيخونك لسانك أكيد
> سامحني على قلة كلماتي وكتر غلبتي أنا مالي غير أخين بس مابلتقي معهم بقدر لقائي فيك مع إنه الحديث جدا قليل بينا بس ياأخي لمعة الألماس ظاهرة من غير تلميع
> الله يباركلك بحياتك ويجعل أيامك كلها خير وبركة ويرزقك الزوجة الصالحة  والذرية البارة وآسفة على عدم التركيز لأني قاعدة بتابع هايدي مع ولادي آخر حلقة متأثرة


حبيبة نايف 
كم هي جميلة حروفكِ العفوية والطيبة 
راقت لي تهنئتكِ و راق لي تواجدكِ 
لكِ ولروحكِ كل  الود

----------


## دموع الغصون

> ما شاءالله عليك ياهدوء والله بحسدك على محبينك الكتار فعلا انت انسان مميز ورائع بكل اشي بالردود وبالمواضيع 
> وكل الّي بالمنتدى بيفرحوا بوجودك معنا ومنهم انا طبعا 
> يعني صحيح كلامي الك مو كتير 
> بس عنجد انت انسان مميز ورائع 
> والله يخليلنا ياك على طول يارب 
> تحياتي لك اخ هدوء



دودو 
مشكورة على المرور المميز والكلمات العطرة 
تهنئة معطرة بعبق روحكِ 
تقديري

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *مساء الخير ايتها العزيزة الرائعة المميزة "دموع الغصون" .. لكِ مني أطيب السلام ،
> سلامٌ يليق بمقامكِ الرفيع ، ويليقُ بذوقكِ ، برقّتكِ ، بطيبتكِ ، ويليق برُقيّكِ ...
> لستُ بصددِ شكركِ هنا وحسب .. بل هي مساحةٌ قد أُتيحت لي بحمدٍ من الله ومِنّة
> لأعبّر لكِ عن عميق تقديري لكِ ولكلّ ما تقدمينه لنا وللمنتدى ، وأيضاً أودّ أن أعرب
> عن عميق أسفي وأبلغكِ فائق اعتذاري لقلّة تواجدي في هذه الأيام هنا بسبب
> تحضيرات زفافي المرتقب الشهر المقبل ، ولكن ورغم كل ذلك فأنا كما أعتدت ،
> وكما عوّدتكم ، ابقى هنا ، ليلاً نهاراً ، سواءاً عبر الهاتف او من اي مكان ، لا أترك ساعة
> تمر دون الدخول الى منتدانا الغالي وتفقّد نواحيه.
> ما أودّ ايصاله اليكِ ايتها الرائعة هو احساسي بالتقصير تجاهكِ ، نعم تجاهكِ انتِ بالذات
> ...


مساء لا يليق إلا بطهارة روحك " هدوء عاصف " كم هو جميل أن تتواجد روحي بين باقة معطرة من أرواحكم الندية .. و أنا لست بصدد تقيمكم أو وصف عطائكم ولكن هي مجرد فكرة ومحاولة لتعبير عن مدى شكري لكم ولمجهودكم ولتميزكم لها .. كل عام وحصننا بألف خير كل عام و أنت " هدوء " بالف خير هي ثلاث سنوات ولكني أجزم بأنها مرت كنسمة عليلة تداعب الذكريات الجميلة .. دام حصننا عامر بأرواحكم و عطائكم ..  نعم أن أضم كلماتي لكلماتك كم هو جميل عندما تجد أول من يساعدنا عند بحثنا وحاجتنا حصننا الغالي و جهدنا الوافر لهذا الصرح .. شعور رائع أهنئك عليه و أتمنى أن نصل إلى العالمية  .. لقد كبر هذا الحصن نتيجة تكاتف الجهود و استمرار العطاء فالفضل لله و من ثم للحصن فهو قد أعطانا الكثير ونحن نرد جزء من عطائه اللامتناهي .. قد يقل التواجد لسبب من الأسباب و لكن تبقى الأرواح تتعانق و البصمات تثبت تواجدها و الكلمات تروي ضمأ الشوق .. شكر خاص لكَ أنت " هدوء عاصف " على كلماتك الرائعة وتشجيعك الدائم للجميع و على أخلاقك العالية .. كلماتك هذه أضعها نيشان فخر لي .. و أتمنى لك حياة سعيدة وزواج مبارك ربنا يرزقكم الذرية الصالحة مع تمنياتي لكم بالسعادة والهناء والحياة الرغيدة ملؤها التفاهم والانسجام  .. كم أسعدتني كلماتك وكم أسعدتني ان تكون التهنئة الأولى لسلسلة ألفياتك 14 مني أنا فهذا شرف كبير لي .. أتمنى ان تليق هذه الكلمات بمقام روحك

----------


## rand yanal

> *الله يسعدك يا رند، ان كان للتميز في القلم وقفة ، فسأقفها معكِ* 
> *رند انا ما الي نظرة من زاوية مختلفة ، انتي اللي لما تكتبي بحسك بتكتبي في مسار آخر .,. مسار جديد ومميز ومختلف!*
> *انتي مميزة رند ، وعلى فكرة كنت الاحظ تواجدك في المنتدى بدون مشاركة من فترة طويلة..*
> *شكراً للقدر اللي عرفني عليكِ ، واللي جعلك تشاركينا بجواهرك..*
> *رند ، انتي وصفتيني بالأخ العزيز .. وانتي والله أخت عزيزة .. شكراً الك على كل شيء . شكراً رند*


_الله يسعدك يا أخوي والله كلامك نيشان على صدري_

----------


## المجهول

> *تسلمي يختي يالمجهول، الله يسعدك ويخليلك امك وكل اهلك ويحفظهم من كل سوء ياااااااااااارب..*
> *بتعرفي اني لما شفت رسالتك دمّعت عيوني.. ورح افرجيها لإمي كمان بس تخلص صلاة وانا اكيد انها رح تبكي كمان ، الله يوفقك ويسعدك ولا يحرمنا منك يارب .. ديري بالك على حالك وعلى دراستك وبتمنالك التوفيق بحياتك ان شاء الله ..*
> 
> *أطيب الأمنيات بتمناها لإلك ..*



*تسلم والله يبارك فيك يالغالي .. وإنت كمان دييييييييييييييير بالك على حالك وعلى شغلك وعلى التي ستصبح زوجتك قريبا إن شاء الله وعلى الغالية والدتك وسلملي عليها وبوسلي راسها عني أمانة .. والله يرزقك الذرية الصالحة ويجيبلك كل شي فيه خير ويبعد عنك كل شر ..*

----------


## Blackangel

هدوء

ألفية جميلة ورائعة رغم أنه جاء الرد متأخر 

أسف جداً ألف مبروك لك هذه الألفية التي تتميز بروعة عطائك 

وكلامك الجميل ومواضيعك الشيقة أليفة تحمل معها جمال الود والتعاون

ألفية مميزة ورائعة تحمل بين طياتها جمال الورد وروعة النرجس 

أبارك لك هذه الألفية الجميلة التي تركت بصمه  واضحه ألفية 

تتميز بروحك العطرة وأخلاقك العالية وأتمني لك مزيد من التقدم 

تحياتي لروحك العطرة



دموع الغصون

مشكورة على هذه المبادرة الجميلة والفته 

الرائعة من عضوه مميز تعطي حافزاً لجميع الأعضاء

بشكرك على عطائك ودي وتقديري 


5_1203951134.jpg

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مساء لا يليق إلا بطهارة روحك " هدوء عاصف " كم هو جميل أن تتواجد روحي بين باقة معطرة من أرواحكم الندية .. و أنا لست بصدد تقيمكم أو وصف عطائكم ولكن هي مجرد فكرة ومحاولة لتعبير عن مدى شكري لكم ولمجهودكم ولتميزكم لها .. كل عام وحصننا بألف خير كل عام و أنت " هدوء " بالف خير هي ثلاث سنوات ولكني أجزم بأنها مرت كنسمة عليلة تداعب الذكريات الجميلة .. دام حصننا عامر بأرواحكم و عطائكم ..  نعم أن أضم كلماتي لكلماتك كم هو جميل عندما تجد أول من يساعدنا عند بحثنا وحاجتنا حصننا الغالي و جهدنا الوافر لهذا الصرح .. شعور رائع أهنئك عليه و أتمنى أن نصل إلى العالمية  .. لقد كبر هذا الحصن نتيجة تكاتف الجهود و استمرار العطاء فالفضل لله و من ثم للحصن فهو قد أعطانا الكثير ونحن نرد جزء من عطائه اللامتناهي .. قد يقل التواجد لسبب من الأسباب و لكن تبقى الأرواح تتعانق و البصمات تثبت تواجدها و الكلمات تروي ضمأ الشوق .. شكر خاص لكَ أنت " هدوء عاصف " على كلماتك الرائعة وتشجيعك الدائم للجميع و على أخلاقك العالية .. كلماتك هذه أضعها نيشان فخر لي .. و أتمنى لك حياة سعيدة وزواج مبارك ربنا يرزقكم الذرية الصالحة مع تمنياتي لكم بالسعادة والهناء والحياة الرغيدة ملؤها التفاهم والانسجام  .. كم أسعدتني كلماتك وكم أسعدتني ان تكون التهنئة الأولى لسلسلة ألفياتك 14 مني أنا فهذا شرف كبير لي .. أتمنى ان تليق هذه الكلمات بمقام روحك







*ما أجمل روحكِ "دموع الغصون" .. انتِ رائعة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى .. شكراً لكِ عزيزتي ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هدوء
> 
> ألفية جميلة ورائعة رغم أنه جاء الرد متأخر 
> 
> أسف جداً ألف مبروك لك هذه الألفية التي تتميز بروعة عطائك 
> 
> وكلامك الجميل ومواضيعك الشيقة أليفة تحمل معها جمال الود والتعاون
> 
> ألفية مميزة ورائعة تحمل بين طياتها جمال الورد وروعة النرجس 
> ...




*انت الرائع ايها الملاك .. وكم اتوق لأن نصل معاً لألفيتك الأولى فنجعلها عيداً وتطيب بهذا العيد ايامنا ..*

*شكراً لكَ ايها الطيّب ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*أشكرُ كلّ من مرّ من هنا وترك أثراً .. ولكل من مرّ وقرأ .. شكراً لكم جميعاً*

*ليتكم تعرفون كم سعدتّ بردودكم الرائعة .. وما كانت ردودكم إلا حافزاً لي للعطاء وتقديم المزيد ..*

*أحبّكم جميعاً ...*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين جميعاً على المرور الرائعة والتهنئة المميزة والكلمات الصادقة 
كم هي جميلة حروفكم و كم هي معطائه روحكم 
دمتم لهذا الصرح ودام لكم 


هدوء
مهما أرتقت الحروف لتصف مقام روحك لن تستطيع 
لكن أطيب الأمنيات لك بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم

----------

